# Straight sets v pyramid



## Chilli (Aug 24, 2006)

Sorry if this has been covered, i did try and search.

Basically my goal is to build muscle mass, i have been working out for 6 months now and would like to try something new. I'm currently working out 3 times a week and use straight sets of between 8-12 reps on most muscle groups. What are the advantages of using the pyramid training method over those of straigh sets? Would i be likely to see any benefets for building mass?

thanks

Tom


----------



## nsimmons (Aug 24, 2006)

Ive tried a variety of pyramid sets up and down, the key to progress is simple progressive overload. You must out do yourself every single time. Even if its only a single rep more on the 4th set or another 2.5 lbs.

Chart your workouts, over the course of a few months those one extra reps and couple lbs here and there add up very quick. If youre not logging then you probably wont notice.

Ive made the best progress when i stopped being fancy, just did straight sets and paid attention to the details.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 24, 2006)

Pyramids are alright.  There is nothing revolutionary about them, but it is certanily a valid form of loading.  It allows you nervous system to gradually prepare for the stress of the heavy work to come, and it allows for a mixture of loading patterns to be used in a single session.  Reverse pyramids are also an option, assuming you do a proper warmup before hand.  It's the same thing, but your first working set is the heaviest, then the proceeding work sets get lighter from there.

Give some pyramiding a shot for a few weeks and then switch after that.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 24, 2006)

I think they're fun to do so I'd do them as a variation for a week or so. I'm quite skeptical at using them fulltime, like everyone in my gym does for some reason.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 24, 2006)

I wouldnt do them all the time either.

I used to, but ive found i respond better to straight sets. As long as you use them sparingly, like every now and again, i think they could be beneficial. Just not at the exclusion of everything else.


----------



## Chilli (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I was only going to you the pyramid as a substitute for one excersice per muscle group. For example when working the chest i was going to use the pyramid for bench pressing and then straight sets for the other excercises for the chest. My main aim is to add mass (not majorly concerned with strength - all though i understand that they can go hand in hand).


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 24, 2006)

Chilli said:


> Thanks for the replies. I was only going to you the pyramid as a substitute for one excersice per muscle group. For example when working the chest i was going to use the pyramid for bench pressing and then straight sets for the other excercises for the chest. My main aim is to add mass (not majorly concerned with strength - all though i understand that they can go hand in hand).



What does your program look like?

If you lift progressively heavier and eat a lot (and eat right) youll put on size.


----------



## jcote (Aug 24, 2006)

"

One of the worst training methods ever produced is pyramid training. It is probably the least efficient way possible to build muscle yet is the most common training approach used today...

When you structure your sets like this, for whatever muscle group you are training, you deprive them of not only the overload they are capable of, but also the overload needed to induce efficient muscle growth.

"


----------

